# How to get laid?



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

I am trying to get laid, I have a decent face, great height. I want to break my virginity, should I try online dating apps? I have heard 4pslers stand no chance. and you cannot show your height online. I have never downloaded any dating apps tbh, should I try it. In how many days would I be able to get laid, what's the process. I believe for average people cant be incels. they do get laid but it takes time. I wanna know the process and time. I wanna get laid because I can only get surgeries once I turn 18.


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 12, 2020)

Man wtf, everyone can get laid. Even a drunkman manlet, absolutely horrible, who lives near me has a girlfriend.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> Man wtf, everyone can get laid. Even a drunkman manlet, absolutely horrible, who lives near me has a girlfriend.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

go to party, get wasted, and fuck
ive had m8s who r ugly as hell and got girls drunk and fucked them


----------



## Reoa (Jul 12, 2020)

Bro just install yubo or something and find som jb that wants to fuck, i know like 4 of them living wihin 10km radius of me, unless you live in downtown los angeles or something they will fuck decent looking guys all the time


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am trying to get laid, I have a decent face, great height. I want to break my virginity, should I try online dating apps? I have heard 4pslers stand no chance. and you cannot show your height online. I have never downloaded any dating apps tbh, should I try it. In how many days would I be able to get laid, what's the process. I believe for average people cant be incels. they do get laid but it takes time. I wanna know the process and time. I wanna get laid because I can only get surgeries once I turn 18.


We're both similar (4 PSL face + 6'4/6'3.5 height) so I guess I can help. 

NT maxxing and social circle Maxx was legit for me. Getting into social circles and forming one of your own is relatively easy for guys like us compared to people with smaller height. 

Remember, that you don't have to mog Chico to get laid, you just have to mog the next guy in the group and you'll automatically get labled as the alpha which will give you status. And status halo helps immensely when you want to ask a foid out.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> We're both similar (4 PSL face + 6'4/6'3.5 height) so I guess I can help.
> 
> NT maxxing and social circle Maxx was legit for me. Getting into social circles and forming one of your own is relatively easy for guys like us compared to people with smaller height.
> 
> Remember, that you don't have to mog Chico to get laid, you just have to mog the next guy in the group and you'll automatically get labled as the alpha which will give you status. And status halo helps immensely when you want to ask a foid out.


but what if someone facially mogs all of them but is the smallest, asking for a friend btw


----------



## hebbewem (Jul 12, 2020)

Be hot or rape


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Be hot or rape


you dont have to be chico tier to get laid you utter mong


----------



## FutureSlayer (Jul 12, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> We're both similar (4 PSL face + 6'4/6'3.5 height) so I guess I can help.
> 
> NT maxxing and social circle Maxx was legit for me. Getting into social circles and forming one of your own is relatively easy for guys like us compared to people with smaller height.
> 
> Remember, that you don't have to mog Chico to get laid, you just have to mog the next guy in the group and you'll automatically get labled as the alpha which will give you status. And status halo helps immensely when you want to ask a foid out.


I can't join a social circle. I'm a fucking aspie


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jul 12, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> but what if someone facially mogs all of them but is the smallest, asking for a friend btw


Your friend would do just fine bc obviously face > height.

If I ever encounter such situation where the other guy facially mogs me, I just make couple of jokes at his expense so that he spergs out and end up saying something stupid which would hurt his status.

To avoid guys like me, I'd advise your friend to keep his mouth and actions in check so he doesn't do anything to ruin his face halo.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jul 12, 2020)

FutureSlayer said:


> I can't join a social circle. I'm a fucking aspie


You're also a fucking cry baby. I can only show you the way, you're the one who has to do the work and face the consequences.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Your friend would do just fine bc obviously face > height.
> 
> If I ever encounter such situation where the other guy facially mogs me, I just make couple of jokes at his expense so he spergs out and say something stupid which would hurt his status.
> 
> To avoid guys like me, I'd advise your friend to keep his mouth and actions in check so he doesn't do anything to ruin his face halo.


lifefuel tbh. but i already insult them and crack jokes at others their expense


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> go to party, get wasted, and fuck
> ive had m8s who r ugly as hell and got girls drunk and fucked them



go to the party, get wasted, Then where to fuck? you cant fuck them there at the party. Do you take them home or book a hotel. I have never been to a party tbh, I am too high Iq to go to clubs. I have never even drank alcohol so i don't even fucking know whats its like to be drunk


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> We're both similar (4 PSL face + 6'4/6'3.5 height) so I guess I can help.
> 
> NT maxxing and social circle Maxx was legit for me. Getting into social circles and forming one of your own is relatively easy for guys like us compared to people with smaller height.
> 
> Remember, that you don't have to mog Chico to get laid, you just have to mog the next guy in the group and you'll automatically get labled as the alpha which will give you status. And status halo helps immensely when you want to ask a foid out.


So should I create a social circle of gooks and nerds, because I can only mog them.


----------



## Torero (Jul 12, 2020)

why cant show height online?


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> So should I create a social circle of gooks and nerds, because I can only mog them.


Yes, if you don't wanna get laid


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

Torero said:


> why cant show height online?



You look like a douche aspie if you put 6feet5 in your dating profile bio


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> go to the party, get wasted, Then where to fuck? you cant fuck them there at the party. Do you take them home or book a hotel. I have never been to a party tbh, I am too high Iq to go to clubs. I have never even drank alcohol so i don't even fucking know whats its like to be drunk


my nigga u take em upstairs lock the door and fuck them


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> my nigga u take em upstairs lock the door and fuck them



What's there upstairs?
are there rooms?


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> What's there upstairs?
> are there rooms?


u have 2 be trolling
my nigga do u know what a house is??


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> u have 2 be trolling
> my nigga do u know what a house is??


He lives in India. Houses are full of family members. You can't just take a girl and say to your parents yo dad we just want to have sex.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> u have 2 be trolling
> my nigga do u know what a house is??



nigger, I am a basement dweller


----------



## FutureSlayer (Jul 12, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> You're also a fucking cry baby. I can only show you the way, you're the one who has to do the work and face the consequences.


Ok tell me how to join one


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He lives in India. Houses are full of family members. You can't just take a girl and say to your parents yo dad we just want to have sex.


I am Americon brother


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He lives in India


Over


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> nigger, I am a basement dweller


its over 4 u tbh
shit circumstances


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am Americon brother


Ask your buddyboyos then.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He lives in India. Houses are full of family members. You can't just take a girl and say to your parents yo dad we just want to have sex.


over4him


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> its over 4 u tbh
> shit circumstances



I will move out in 6-8 months tbh, Then I shall fuck in my own rent


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> over4him


Never began for curries tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

Depends. Are you willing to go to jail, than you could easily get laid with a hot stacy (just joking fbi pls no arrest)
if not socialmax tbh or use yubo


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Ask your buddyboyos then.



I am stuck in India since last year.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Never began for curries tbh.


would u rather b gook or curry


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I will move out in 6-8 months tbh, Then I shall fuck in my own rent


best of luck


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> would u rather b gook or curry


I'm both actually jfl.


----------



## Tall (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> You look like a douche aspie if you put 6feet5 in your dating profile bio



Lol who cares , use every advantage possible


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> I'm both actually jfl.


oh no my son...
its double over for u


----------



## Tall (Jul 12, 2020)

Ntmaxxing is essential tbh


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> oh no my son...
> its double over for u


Thankfully my maxilla isn't recessed and I have neanderthal tier brow ridge.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Thankfully my maxilla isn't recessed and I have neanderthal tier brow ridge.


u short?


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> u short?


I'm fat lol. Idk for forum standards I'm a Manlet at 5'11.5.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> I'm fat lol. Idk for forum standards I'm a Manlet at 5'11.5.


gymcel pls my boy
I cannot see my brothers rot


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> gymcel pls my boy
> I cannot see my brothers rot


Already doing it lmao. Corona ruined by plans for muscle building. I'm cutting rn.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Already doing it lmao. Corona ruined by plans for muscle building. I'm cutting rn.


good shit boyo
best of luck


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> go to party, get wasted, and fuck
> ive had m8s who r ugly as hell and got girls drunk and fucked them


U need to be NT, have some self esteem, and confident for this. Not all men are


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Jul 12, 2020)

Chinacurry said:


> U need to be NT, have some self esteem, and confident for this. Not all men are


cuck
jk lol love u bbg


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tbh other than acne issues, I have zero idea why I'm truecel or even fucking here. You can go get laid, OLD is just a waste of time.


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 12, 2020)

chloroform maxx


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 12, 2020)

aren't you 6'5???
if so it should be easy for you to get laid


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Jul 12, 2020)

1. Be above average looking
2. Find a girl 
3. Ask her to get dinner with you at some cool place that doesn’t take reservations 
4. Later that day bring her to a restaurant that you know is closed, act surprised
5. Tell her you guys can just order a pizza into your house anyway
6. Place an order from the furthest pizza place to your house so it takes time
7. Pour some vodka shots for you guys to do to break tension, have fun and get her tipsy
8. Make out, slide her pants off and raw dog
9. Kick her out
10. Enjoy your pizza and watch some TV


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am trying to get laid, I have a decent face, great height.


pics or larp

by the way, if you are able to meet girls through mutual friends, if you are attractive enough theese girls will flirt with you or give IOIs


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 12, 2020)

idk meeting people in 20s is hard. if you get a job in a pub you can still continue to live teenage lifestyle, culture there is still like that, not sure about other jobs


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 12, 2020)

Be 5psl minimum. If not its over for you unless tall


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> aren't you 6'5???
> if so it should be easy for you to get laid


Height is so overrated. It’s a bluepill cope.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Height is so overrated. It’s a bluepill cope.


is that why I see girls lusting over tall and ugly people??
hes literally 6'5 thats the perfect height 
hes not the typical 6'1 tall guy


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

be me   

JK, Dont ban me pls 



Brah just looksmax and go on tinder or your school idfk and talk to some girl you like. don't be a beta needy pussy boy , be aplha nigga


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Height is so overrated. It’s a bluepill cope.


fuck you i'm 5'8. i wish i was your height


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

DaGullas said:


> Man wtf, everyone can get laid. Even a drunkman manlet, absolutely horrible, who lives near me has a girlfriend.


you talking bout me boy?


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> is that why I see girls lusting over tall and ugly people??
> hes literally 6'5 thats the perfect height
> hes not the typical 6'1 tall guy



Where do you see girls lusting over tall and ugly guys bro?


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Where do you see girls lusting over tall and ugly guys bro?


at my school?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> is that why I see girls lusting over tall and ugly people??
> hes literally 6'5 thats the perfect height
> hes not the typical 6'1 tall guy





DutchPrettyBoy said:


> fuck you i'm 5'8. i wish i was your height


I’m 6’5 too (barefoot so can fraud even taller). Still ignored by everyone and treated as subhuman as anyone else.

Height is just a bluepilled cope. “Girls don’t like me because I’m short” when in reality it’s because you’re ugly unless you’re under 5’8”.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> I’m 6’5 too (barefoot so can fraud even taller). Still ignored by everyone and treated as subhuman as anyone else.
> 
> Height is just a bluepilled cope. “Girls don’t like me because I’m short” when in reality it’s because you’re ugly unless you’re under 5’8”.


bro, probably because you are a depressed little basement rotting twink. eat more, gymcel and fucking slay.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 12, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Be 5psl minimum. If not its over for you unless tall


lifefuel lol


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> bro, probably because you are a depressed little basement rotting twink. eat more, gymcel and fucking slay.


I’m 220 lbs. I agree that if you’re tall and average looking then you’re fine, but you’re still not getting anything if you’re ugly which I am. I have a big nosed Russian ogre phenotype.


----------



## AronGD (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am trying to get laid, I have a decent face, great height. I want to break my virginity, should I try online dating apps? I have heard 4pslers stand no chance. and you cannot show your height online. I have never downloaded any dating apps tbh, should I try it. In how many days would I be able to get laid, what's the process. I believe for average people cant be incels. they do get laid but it takes time. I wanna know the process and time. I wanna get laid because I can only get surgeries once I turn 18.


Just go drinkin or go smokin with a girl (imo it brings people together) and for the rest you just gotta make your intentions clear


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> I’m 220 lbs. I agree that if you’re tall and average looking then you’re fine, but you’re still not getting anything if you’re ugly which I am. I have a big nosed Russian ogre phenotype.


so has the 6'5 guy in my class. everyone mirins him. he's a fucking big ogre slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 12, 2020)

tbh everyone can get laid, the problem is getting laid frequently with high tier good looking women.

I could of gotten laid yesterday if logistics weren't a problem


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> so has the 6'5 guy in my class. everyone mirins him. he's a fucking big ogre slayer.


Well even the low tier normie group in my school call me ugly and the only people who talk to me are all ugly so I guess I’m ugly enough for it to cancel out any height.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Well even the low tier normie group in my school call me ugly and the only people who talk to me are all ugly so I guess I’m ugly enough for it to cancel out any height.


bro, looksmax.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 12, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Be 5psl minimum. If not its over for you unless tall


PSL 4.1 minimum* and at least 5'10. After that fashion, hygiene, and personality will take you far.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Well even the low tier normie group in my school call me ugly and the only people who talk to me are all ugly so I guess I’m ugly enough for it to cancel out any height.


Bro pm me a pic, you have said you have a shit ton of good features and bad ones.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Bro pm me a pic, you have said you have a shit ton of good features and bad ones.


tbh


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 12, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> you talking bout me boy?
> View attachment 511251


Ahah ye bro, its not over for u


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Bro pm me a pic, you have said you have a shit ton of good features and bad ones.





DutchPrettyBoy said:


> tbh


It’s not that I’m entirely trucel level. If you have all normie features and 1-2 TERRIBLE features then you’re already incel. If you’re a high tier normie in most of your face but you have a severely recessed chin or underbite then you are an incel.

In my case it’s my giant trucel nose combined with a 5 head that ruins me. Everything else is normie level but those 2 just turn everyone off. Problem is the surgeries to fix them cost $10k each so I’m screwed for a few more years.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> It’s not that I’m entirely trucel level. If you have all normie features and 1-2 TERRIBLE features then you’re already incel. If you’re a high tier normie in most of your face but you have a severely recessed chin or underbite then you are an incel.
> 
> In my case it’s my giant trucel nose combined with a 5 head that ruins me. Everything else is normie level but those 2 just turn everyone off. Problem is the surgeries to fix them cost $10k each so I’m screwed for a few more years.


i have a fivehead and i cover it up with my curls, you should try a fringe. and for your nose, yeah thats fucked. gigachad also has a fucked nose though. its not over


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


> i have a fivehead and i cover it up with my curls, you should try a fringe. and for your nose, yeah thats fucked. gigachad also has a fucked nose though. its not over


My hair is Slavic thin straight hair so when I try fringes or coverup I just look like a school shooter with bangs. My nose is trucel tier, look at any depiction of a witch and my nose looks just like that. Does the gigachad have a wide jaw? My FWHR is good but my mandible is narrow af. Might head up to Russia for a chin wing with Andreischev.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jul 12, 2020)

Its not complicated. It might not be easy but its not complicated. If you go to a party and act NT and you are 5/10 or higher you should have a shot. You could also ask a chick on a date and jestermaxx until she begrudgingly has sex with you in order to keep using you for money and attention. Your best bet is to infiltrate a college aged group and find a chick that is average looking and has low self esteem and is desperate. When shes drunk just make sure you act NT and youll be slippin and slidin into her guts if you play your cards right.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jul 12, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Its not complicated. It might not be easy but its not complicated. If you go to a party and act NT and you are 5/10 or higher you should have a shot. You could also ask a chick on a date and jestermaxx until she begrudgingly has sex with you in order to keep using you for money and attention. Your best bet is to infiltrate a college aged group and find a chick that is average looking and has low self esteem and is desperate. When shes drunk just make sure you act NT and youll be slippin and slidin into her guts if you play your cards right.


*go to a party*

already failed brother


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 12, 2020)

depends how old you are. 

"muh social circle maxx" doesn't work past a certain age. and don't let people tell you otherwise


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 12, 2020)

If we knew we wouldn't be here


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2020)

Tinder


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> If we knew we wouldn't be here





ArvidGustavsson said:


> Tinder


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jul 12, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> If we knew we wouldn't be here


You would be surprised to know, A huge % of this forum users get laid, and a lot of them regularly


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 12, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> 1. Be above average looking
> 2. Find a girl
> 3. Ask her to get dinner with you at some cool place that doesn’t take reservations
> 4. Later that day bring her to a restaurant that you know is closed, act surprised
> ...


high iq


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> You would be surprised to know, A huge % of this forum users get laid, and a lot of them regularly


Are you making fun of me Venom with that new Avi?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 12, 2020)

Don’t be incel


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 12, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> go to party, get wasted, and fuck
> ive had m8s who r ugly as hell and got girls drunk and fucked them


just get metoo'd theory


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> It’s not that I’m entirely trucel level. If you have all normie features and 1-2 TERRIBLE features then you’re already incel. If you’re a high tier normie in most of your face but you have a severely recessed chin or underbite then you are an incel.
> 
> In my case it’s my giant trucel nose combined with a 5 head that ruins me. Everything else is normie level but those 2 just turn everyone off. Problem is the surgeries to fix them cost $10k each so I’m screwed for a few more years.


huge schnoze is actually okay if it is symmetrical and not hooked, if not then GG. I got huge nose and it defo isn’t good and i am going to get rhino but it is not a death sentence.

u have just to get a hairstyle what works with it. for me i grow long hair because with volume it makes my face appear wider so the wideness of the nose looks lessened. 

i feel like medium/long hairstyles are good for long noses in general. my friend also has a big nose and got a buzz cut and i never noticed how big his nose was until he cut his hair


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> huge schnoze is actually okay if it is symmetrical and not hooked, if not then GG. I got huge nose and it defo isn’t good and i am going to get rhino but it is not a death sentence.
> 
> u have just to get a hairstyle what works with it. for me i grow long hair because with volume it makes my face appear wider so the wideness of the nose looks lessened.
> 
> i feel like medium/long hairstyles are good for long noses in general. my friend also has a big nose and got a buzz cut and i never noticed how big his nose was until he cut his hair


My nose looks like this but slightly bigger. Not sure if it would be considered hooked:





It just ruins any kind of facial harmony by western standards. I look similar to the guy pictured in regards to the rest of my face aside from a 5 head and asymmetry. I guess that's enough to make you ugly in 2020.


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Jul 12, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> My nose looks like this but slightly bigger. Not sure if it would be considered hooked:
> View attachment 511676
> 
> 
> It just ruins any kind of facial harmony by western standards. I look similar to the guy pictured in regards to the rest of my face aside from a 5 head and asymmetry. I guess that's enough to make you ugly in 2020.


5 head is the most minor defect ever,


LooksOverAll said:


> My nose looks like this but slightly bigger. Not sure if it would be considered hooked:
> View attachment 511676
> 
> 
> It just ruins any kind of facial harmony by western standards. I look similar to the guy pictured in regards to the rest of my face aside from a 5 head and asymmetry. I guess that's enough to make you ugly in 2020.


i see you say you have thin straight hair. mine is similar but i use products in it. i’m sure you can find a good product (wax, clay, mousse) to add volume and texture/wave to it what will make it look better. you could easily make a style to cover the five head. five head really isn’t that big of a deal.

the nose on that guy doesn’t look bad to me (maybe i think that because i also have big nose). it’s not a truly hooked arab/jewish nose so it’s all good. a rhino would defo be a good way to improve it eventually but even then if you have a nose like that in some countries no one would ever consider it odd. 

if you compare your looks to others around you (say if you are in a western country) and you don’t look like them you will hate your more ethnic features. i am east european ethnic living in west europe and my facial features are different to others so i think i look weird but others say i look good still some say exotic (not in a bad way). its very likely you are overthinking your flaws. and recognising that isn’t the same as coping


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 12, 2020)

xdxdxnice1 said:


> 5 head is the most minor defect ever,
> 
> i see you say you have thin straight hair. mine is similar but i use products in it. i’m sure you can find a good product (wax, clay, mousse) to add volume and texture/wave to it what will make it look better. you could easily make a style to cover the five head. five head really isn’t that big of a deal.
> 
> ...



5 head is a minor defect on normies but I have a long face so it makes it look even longer. His nose is slightly smaller than mine but in America even his would be considered a big unattractive nose. I'm also eastern european but living in USA. The standard look is 3-3.5 finger hairline, dark thick hair, small nose, dark eye area, etc. I could definitely get girls and be a normie in Russia, but my features are ethnic in America. I'm truly ugly though by American standards. Probably just going to move back there.


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 13, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> My hair is Slavic thin straight hair so when I try fringes or coverup I just look like a school shooter with bangs. My nose is trucel tier, look at any depiction of a witch and my nose looks just like that. Does the gigachad have a wide jaw? My FWHR is good but my mandible is narrow af. Might head up to Russia for a chin wing with Andreischev.


no defenitely not a wide jaw, he has a overbite and his jaw is narrower than his cheekbones.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jul 13, 2020)

1. Try tinder you have nothing to lose. But know that if you're not top tier facially OR gymceled you stand no chance.
2. Socialmaxxing is legit and very important to get laid. For people who aren't chad social proof and pre selection is everything


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 13, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am trying to get laid, I have a decent face, great height. I want to break my virginity, should I try online dating apps? I have heard 4pslers stand no chance. and you cannot show your height online. I have never downloaded any dating apps tbh, should I try it. In how many days would I be able to get laid, what's the process. I believe for average people cant be incels. they do get laid but it takes time. I wanna know the process and time. I wanna get laid because I can only get surgeries once I turn 18.


Yes, try Tinder.

First, gotta meet enough new women. How? doesn't really matter imo. The first thing to get down (besides your looks etc) is: numbers game. AKA, come in contact with enough plnety new women WHICH EVER way.
2nd you gotta act extraverted/talkative and go over to these women an make convo with them. 
3rd, if before mentioned goes well, you gotta take the chance by asking her out or asking her to join you 1-on-1 or maybe small group thing/event. 
And when she agrees, then hopefully you can make stuff happen when 1-on-1 with her.

With Tinder, the first and 2nd step are on the phone I guess.
Tinder is a good way to see, if you look attractive or if you look normie


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 13, 2020)

Bro the thing is not getting laid but getting laid with a good looking foid


----------



## Luke LLL (Jul 13, 2020)

It’s not a rush bro, try to abstain until marriage.


----------

